# Stereo over Coax?



## mrwinc (Jan 16, 2004)

Before I go the ship my tivo away route (NO NOT THAT!!!!!) connect my tivo to another box here is what has happened.

I noticed one day that a stereo signal (not dolby) was not going to TV from the tivo over its coax connector. So I disconnected my DVD player from my TV and plugged in the RCA connectors from my Tivo to my TV and poof my TV is receiving a stereo signal. Before I risk moving my precious Tivo to other TVs in the house does the Tivo send out a stereo signal off its coax? Is there someway I could have accidentally turned that signal off? Is what Hughes is going to do is send me another one in which I'll have to re-set all my season passes (60+) and send my original back?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

mrwinc said:


> Before I go the ship my tivo away route (NO NOT THAT!!!!!) connect my tivo to another box here is what has happened.
> 
> I noticed one day that a stereo signal (not dolby) was not going to TV from the tivo over its coax connector. So I disconnected my DVD player from my TV and plugged in the RCA connectors from my Tivo to my TV and poof my TV is receiving a stereo signal. Before I risk moving my precious Tivo to other TVs in the house does the Tivo send out a stereo signal off its coax? Is there someway I could have accidentally turned that signal off? Is what Hughes is going to do is send me another one in which I'll have to re-set all my season passes (60+) and send my original back?


Most receivers do NOT send a stereo audio signal via the coax (RF) connection. It is technically possible to do so but requires more expensive RF signal generation electronics. Most companies simply don't do that in order to save total cost on the machine. The Tivo units do not send a stereo signal via the RF (coax) connection, you must either connect via the RCA cables or the Dolby Digital output.

You can purchase a stereo RF modulator from places like Radio Shack, but I cannot guarantee it would work reliably with a satellite receiver.


----------



## mrwinc (Jan 16, 2004)

HappyGoLucky said:


> The Tivo units do not send a stereo signal via the RF (coax) connection, you must either connect via the RCA cables or the Dolby Digital output.


Cool.... I thought I was going crazy or the Dtivo was damaged when I noticed it. I've had the tivo setup in the bedroom for a few months now and have always just been amazed regarding the DVR functionality that I didn't even pay attention to the audio quality. When listening to music it makes a difference.

I guess this is ONE thing that cable has up on a DTV. The only thing.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

No cable dosen't have one up there either most cable channels are not broadcast in stereo either. If you want stereo on coax you can buy stereo modulators from about $75. Both DISH and Directv are going to be offering built in stereo modulators on some receivers. Motorola and Cable Electronics have released a chip that will be used by both companies(DISH & Directv) to give stereo and agile modulation to some future models.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 4, 2003)

Lots and lots of cable channels are broadcast in stereo or even DD5.1.

However, most cable boxes, too, do not output stereo over RF. As many have stated, to date, stereo RF modulation has been expensive, so it's pretty uncommon for A/V equipment to include such an expensive part for functionality that most people don't need and which would _still_ result in inferior audio quality compared to using the left/right stereo cables.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

The only time I would use RF coax to send audio and video signals from a satellite receiver or any king of STB for that matter to a TV is either a) a remote TV over 25' from the box or b) an older TV that does not have A/V composite (rca) inputs. For analog stereo sound the best way is composite, if you must go the RF coaxial rout for a remote TV, RS has a stereo modulator for about $35, however you connect box to modulator through your L/R composite cables. The best Video is through component connections, however most sd satellite receivers and many TV's do not support component video. 2nd best for video is S-Video which all satellite receivers and many TV's support. Better then RF coax for video is composite (rca), RF coax is the worst way to go for both sound and video quality. Best audio connections is debatable between optical and digital coax (not to be confused with RF coax). Have I confused you enough yet  .


----------



## rodb (Dec 5, 2003)

S-Video MTS stereo Modulators:

http://www.multiplextechnology.com/channelplus/newproducts/svm2224.html


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

rodb said:


> S-Video MTS stereo Modulators:
> 
> http://www.multiplextechnology.com/channelplus/newproducts/svm2224.html


Those look great but how much are those puppy's $$$$$$$$$$$$$?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a couple more with prices.

http://www.smarthome.com/7781.html


----------



## rodb (Dec 5, 2003)

A quick Google search and I found the ChannelPlus SVM-24 four channel stereo modulator for $482.93. And, it has S-Video input.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> Those look great but how much are those puppy's $$$$$$$$$$$$$?


Not cheap - Smarthome typically prices at about $200 / stereo channel... You might well do cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Radio Shack sells stereo RF modulators for about $35 (#15-2525). What you might be better off doing is getting a video switch to switch between your DVD player and your TiVo. A two-way switch is $15.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

scooper said:


> Not cheap - Smarthome typically prices at about $200 / stereo channel... You might well do cheaper elsewhere.


I did see a single MTS stereo uhf/catv modulator at Smarthome listed for $99.99 which is not too bad, however I aggree those Channel Master multi unit's are very pricy.



Mark Holtz said:


> I think Radio Shack sells stereo RF modulators for about $35 (#15-2525). What you might be better off doing is getting a video switch to switch between your DVD player and your TiVo. A two-way switch is $15.


The only bad thing about those RS stereo RF modulators that they only work on channel 3 or 4 and if you have ota or a life-line cable service using these channels they are not good for whole house distribution.

I agree that if you are not trying to do a whole house distribution of your D*Tivo and or your DVD player and simply want to connect both to a single TV, you are much better off just going with an A/V switch which can be found almost anywhere that sells consumer electronics. Another way this can be done is use a Home Theater Stereo Receiver, most have A/V switching built in and all devices connected to it can be selected with your remote control.


----------

